# Cavs Get The #1 Pick



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right, let the discussion begin. Who will they draft? Does this mean LeBron is now more likely to return?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Does this mean LeBron is now more likely to return?


No


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Basel said:


> All right, let the discussion begin. Who will they draft? *Does this mean LeBron is now more likely to return?*


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Does this mean LeBron is now more likely to return?


Depends on if the guy Cleveland picks is any good. Lebron's going where he can win the most rings. If the Cavs are fielding a team with two young all-stars in Irving and Draft Pick X surrounded by some solid role players, then yea, Lebron's going to give Cleveland a serious look. If he wasn't open to leaving Miami he would have shot down the return-to-Cleveland questions this past year instead of responding with a glorified "we'll see".


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

With Thompson and Zeller on the team from the last two drafts, will they really take another big who doesn't score in Noel?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Can't have too many bigs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If this was next year's draft in talent, maybe. Nerlens doesn't move the needle.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Neither does anyone else. Cavs don't have needs at guard, there are no small forwards worth taking at 1, might as well take Noel and hope he turns into a defensive force for you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Neither does anyone else. Cavs don't have needs at guard, there are no small forwards worth taking at 1, might as well take Noel and hope he turns into a defensive force for you.


You don't want to have to hope with the #1 overall.

Noel has huge bust potential.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

When you suck, you don't pick at the top of the draft based on need. Picking McLemore or whoever else over Noel because you have Tyler Zeller is asinine. You pick the best player, simple as that. Like when people were saying the Bulls should take Beasley over Rose because they had Hinrich and Gordon and needed a PF. 

Making the #1 overall pick based on who's better, Tyler Zeller or Alonzo Gee is as stupid as it gets. You pick Noel, McLemore, Porter or whoever based on who you think is the best player, period.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> When you suck, you don't pick at the top of the draft based on need. Picking McLemore or whoever else over Noel because you have Tyler Zeller is asinine. You pick the best player, simple as that. Like when people were saying the Bulls should take Beasley over Rose because they had Hinrich and Gordon and needed a PF.
> 
> Making the #1 overall pick based on who's better, Tyler Zeller or Alonzo Gee is as stupid as it gets. You pick Noel, McLemore, Porter or whoever based on who you think is the best player, period.


Especially in this day and age when positions are more fluid than ever.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Floods said:


> Neither does anyone else. Cavs don't have needs at guard, there are no small forwards worth taking at 1, might as well take Noel and hope he turns into a defensive force for you.





Bogg;7816346[B said:


> ]Depends on if the guy Cleveland picks is any good. Lebron's going where he can win the most rings.[/B] If the Cavs are fielding a team with two young all-stars in Irving and Draft Pick X surrounded by some solid role players, then yea, Lebron's going to give Cleveland a serious look. If he wasn't open to leaving Miami he would have shot down the return-to-Cleveland questions this past year instead of responding with a glorified "we'll see".


Yeah Lebron is going to consider going back to Cleveland when a certain Cavs owner wrote blog in Comic Sans about how "evil" Lebron is.

Yeah okay sure captain. Yup, let's give the Cavs a shot. While his two best friends gave a chance at a ring and delivered.

OH YEAH LOTTERY PICKS FOR THE CAVS BETTER SIGN LEBRON UP!!!!

**** outta here


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

doctordrizzay said:


> Yeah Lebron is going to consider going back to Cleveland when a certain Cavs owner wrote blog in Comic Sans about how "evil" Lebron is.
> 
> Yeah okay sure captain. Yup, let's give the Cavs a shot. While his two best friends gave a chance at a ring and delivered.
> 
> ...


Lebron's not playing out the second half of his prime propping up a squad that's rapidly aging itself out of contention. It's why he said he'd definitely consider going back to Cleveland. He isn't a lifelong Miami guy like Haslem, he signed on to win rings. 

If at some point Miami is no longer the best place for him to win rings, he'll be gone. If Miami still gives him the best shot at winning, he'll stay. It's really as simple at that.


----------

